

Hacker Monthly #5 is finally out - sgt
http://hackermonthly.us1.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=71f5f8cf66499ff3664b0b582&id=a152cf0f24&e=4c4492f78e

======
basicxman
$3 for the digital edition now? You got greedy.

~~~
sgt
I'm fine with that. I bought it, $3 isn't much.

